
FreeBSD's Executive Director Calls for Linux and BSD Devs to Work Together - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-BSD-Should-Work-Together
======
apple4ever
Long term I think that’s a good idea. Especially when it comes to command line
programs, making them the same across both platforms as much as possible will
be great for usability.

------
ComputerGuru
There isn’t really a story here? It’s just a passing comment.

------
jasoneckert
Not sure if this would catch on - the BSD and Linux communities actually enjoy
their separation. It'd be like:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmzuRXLzqKk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmzuRXLzqKk)

------
0xcde4c3db
Note: The statement in question was made by the Executive Director of the
FreeBSD Foundation. That position relates to a distinct management structure
from that of the FreeBSD Project (although several people do hold positions in
both).

------
macdice
Interesting to see the age distribution of committers! I wonder how it
compares to other large established infrastructural projects (operating
systems, compilers, databases etc).

------
o-__-o
Is Jordan still the leader of FreeBSD? I’ve Been out the game for over a
decade now (since he took a hiatus for Apple’s Darwin)

------
Koshkin
But isn't competition a good thing?

------
AdmiralAsshat
Do they not? I thought there was pretty good cooperation all-around when the
Spectre/Meltdown bugs started coming to light.

I know Theo de Raadt has something of a reputation for getting prickly with
Linux devs, but he's on NetBSD now.

~~~
ndesaulniers
I'm not sure for the kernel. IIRC, Android' C runtime (bionic) shares many
implementations with the BSDs (not sure which, but I think it's more than one.
Bionic sources site their sources).

